
Atom Packages Directory - bastilian
http://atom-packages.directory
======
bookwormAT
Wow, that ecosystem grows fast.

There is often a quite negative response to Github's decision to base Atom on
a HTML/Javascript/CSS stack, due to the performance hit.

But it seems that it attracted a lot of developers to work for the platform.

